# S3 Short Shifter anyone??



## samuelvincentvella (Mar 21, 2007)

Can anyone advise as to whether a short shifter was ever designed, or if a transplant is available for the S3???


----------



## s3tq (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: S3 Short Shifter anyone?? (samuelvincentvella)*

http://www.dieselgeek.com 
Eip, ecs++ same as the tt quattro,mk4 r32


----------

